# 94 sentra(dash & light problems)



## boyphriensnissan (Mar 3, 2005)

My boyfriend's nissan has serious problems. His dashboard lights went out lastnight which caused his tail lights to go out too. Of course we go pulled over. But his heat and radio don't work either. He thinks it's a short but he still doesn't know what to do. Is there a fix to this problem?


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

boyphriensnissan said:


> My boyfriend's nissan has serious problems. His dashboard lights went out lastnight which caused his tail lights to go out too. Of course we go pulled over. But his heat and radio don't work either. He thinks it's a short but he still doesn't know what to do. Is there a fix to this problem?



First, check the fuses. You'll find one blown most likely. Replace that one and start the car with the lights off. Does the radio work? Switch the lights to parking lights. If the fuse blows again, there is a short between one of the power wires in the dash and the dash frame somewhere. Has he done anything to the interior lately? This exact thing happened to me after installing a new radio. Took it out and found an exposed power wire touching the dash fram behind the radio. Fixed it up and no problems since.


----------



## boyphriensnissan (Mar 3, 2005)

94econobox said:


> First, check the fuses. You'll find one blown most likely. Replace that one and start the car with the lights off. Does the radio work? Switch the lights to parking lights. If the fuse blows again, there is a short between one of the power wires in the dash and the dash frame somewhere. Has he done anything to the interior lately? This exact thing happened to me after installing a new radio. *Took it out and found an exposed power wire touching the dash fram behind the radio.* Fixed it up and no problems since.


Thanks. That's exactly what happened, now the tail lights work and the dash works. That's what happens when you ghetto rig shit. But the heat & a/c still don't work plus his windows don't work. Is there a seperate fuse for all of this? Any suggestions?


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

boyphriensnissan said:


> Thanks. That's exactly what happened, now the tail lights work and the dash works. That's what happens when you ghetto rig shit. But the heat & a/c still don't work plus his windows don't work. Is there a seperate fuse for all of this? Any suggestions?


I know the blower for heat and a/c are a separate set of fuses. Not sure about the windows, but I believe those are a separate fuse as well. Do the heat and a/c work on the highest fan setting, but not the lower ones? That is a separate (and common) problem?


----------



## boyphriensnissan (Mar 3, 2005)

94econobox said:


> I know the blower for heat and a/c are a separate set of fuses. Not sure about the windows, but I believe those are a separate fuse as well. Do the heat and a/c work on the highest fan setting, but not the lower ones? That is a separate (and common) problem?


They don't work on any setting. I think it's because when he unhooked the radio when he put the little panel back on he fucked something up but i dont know what.


----------

